
Wine Release 1.9.6 with Vulkan support - doener
https://www.wine-staging.com/news/2016-03-21-release-1.9.6.html
======
doener
"Although this is the first beta version, we are happy to say that this
version already passes all (~80300) Khronos Vulkan conformance tests (32 + 64
bit) when using a compliant driver on the host system. We also tested the
windows version of the game "The Talos Principle" and various samples from the
LunarG SDK and so far, we aren't aware of any bugs."

